# Water bowl



## spida_0000 (Aug 1, 2011)

Hey everyone, I'm thinking about making my own water bowl for my Olive.. I got a few idea's, the main one I'm thinking of it getting a kitty litter tray ( biggest I can find) sand it back to a rough surface and then grout and pondtite it.. Any issues anyone can think of with that?
Thanks for any help!


----------



## timantula (Aug 1, 2011)

are you doing it just for looks?? instead of just a boring old poo tray?


----------



## cadwallader (Aug 1, 2011)

are you planning on grouting the interior of the tray?


----------



## spida_0000 (Aug 1, 2011)

Yeah it's just for looks... I don't know
If doing the inside, that's why I'm asking for any comments on issues I may have. I want the outside to look rocky so I'm not to worried if I can't do the outside.


----------



## TaraLeigh (Aug 1, 2011)

I can't see anything wrong with it but I'm no expert.
Main reason for my post is that I'd like to see the finished product. Good luck!
Oh and don't forget to post progress shots


----------



## timantula (Aug 1, 2011)

thats quite a good idea, i dont think there will be any probs doing the inside, but there are more exp people on here that will be able confirm that..


----------



## spida_0000 (Aug 1, 2011)

Haha yeah I'm thinking for the $10 I would have to spend on the tray and grout cos I already have the pondtite, it's worth a try. Just don't wanna make my boy sick or anything thou
:-/

I have to post pictures of the enclosure I'm almost finished as well.. Coming a long very nicely I think


----------



## timantula (Aug 1, 2011)

pondtite... thats used on fish ponds yeah?? if so it should be ok..


----------



## J-A-X (Aug 1, 2011)

Why give yourself the headache of grouting it, those trays are so flexible you could only use the colored pondtite on it, and I've have my doubts that even then it would be flexible enough Why not do a foam piece that will over the tray. Get a black or blue tray and make a fake rock surround that will disguise the edges of the tray. That way you just lift the 'rocks', remove your litter tray and it remains easy clean.

PS the litter trays are only a couple of bucks from the $2 type of shops


----------



## spida_0000 (Aug 1, 2011)

timantula said:


> pondtite... thats used on fish ponds yeah?? if so it should be ok..


 
Yeah it is the ones for fish ponds


----------



## timantula (Aug 1, 2011)

Jaxrtfm said:


> Why give yourself the headache of grouting it, those trays are so flexible you could only use the colored pondtite on it, and I've have my doubts that even then it would be flexible enough Why not do a foam piece that will over the tray. Get a black or blue tray and make a fake rock surround that will disguise the edges of the tray. That way you just lift the 'rocks', remove your litter tray and it remains easy clean.
> 
> PS the litter trays are only a couple of bucks from the $2 type of shops


now theres a good idea!!!


----------



## spida_0000 (Aug 1, 2011)

Jaxrtfm said:


> Why give yourself the headache of grouting it, those trays are so flexible you could only use the colored pondtite on it, and I've have my doubts that even then it would be flexible enough Why not do a foam piece that will over the tray. Get a black or blue tray and make a fake rock surround that will disguise the edges of the tray. That way you just lift the 'rocks', remove your litter tray and it remains easy clean.
> 
> PS the litter trays are only a couple of bucks from the $2 type of shops


 
Me and my partner were just talking about doing that, we have a large foam box that we would have to cut down cause it's so tall, but probably easier to do.. As long as it's safe for him I'm happy to give anything a go, they are about $100 plus for a extra large bowl to buy. I might just give both a go and let you know the result. Lol could be interesting!!


----------



## J-A-X (Aug 1, 2011)

Before you start cutting down your foam box, fill it with the amount of water you intend to put in it, then try and get it out of your enclosure easily  remember its only foam with a little reinforcement and could easily break away when you try and drag it out and over your track The other alternative to kitty litter trays are the squarer camping sinks (army surplus / camping outlet ) they're a little deeper and not as flexible as the litter tray which I've found to be a little too flexible when it's half full of water,I always wind up with a puddle on the floor LOL


----------



## spida_0000 (Aug 2, 2011)

Jaxrtfm said:


> Before you start cutting down your foam box, fill it with the amount of water you intend to put in it, then try and get it out of your enclosure easily  remember its only foam with a little reinforcement and could easily break away when you try and drag it out and over your track The other alternative to kitty litter trays are the squarer camping sinks (army surplus / camping outlet ) they're a little deeper and not as flexible as the litter tray which I've found to be a little too flexible when it's half full of water,I always wind up with a puddle on the floor LOL


 
Great advice. thanks for that, spilling it is something I probably wouldn't of thought about... I'll defiantly look into it a bit more before I get stuck straight into it


----------



## Jen (Aug 2, 2011)

You could always go to Salvos and get a pyrex/ceramic dish.


----------



## vampstorso (Aug 2, 2011)

Jaxrtfm said:


> Before you start cutting down your foam box, fill it with the amount of water you intend to put in it, then try and get it out of your enclosure easily  remember its only foam with a little reinforcement and could easily break away when you try and drag it out and over your track The other alternative to kitty litter trays are the squarer camping sinks (army surplus / camping outlet ) they're a little deeper and not as flexible as the litter tray which I've found to be a little too flexible when it's half full of water,I always wind up with a puddle on the floor LOL



you really are a guru! with all the little thoughts you have...I know who I'm hittin up when I need DIY advice


----------



## Jungletrans (Aug 2, 2011)

I go to a plastics shop and buy heavy duty black plastic rectangular water tubs . 10 ltr for most pythons and 15 ltr for my Olives . They are very strong and cheap at $3 each . You get used to their appearance just like newspaper .


----------



## joelly116 (Aug 2, 2011)

inside would be fine, the grout will hold the water im a tiler lol,


----------



## J-A-X (Aug 2, 2011)

vampstorso said:


> you really are a guru! with all the little thoughts you have...I know who I'm hittin up when I need DIY advice



maybe thats the trouble, my brain doesnt like shutting down ! - I think too much sometimes, but i do like to think through the entire process from creation to "in use" and think of potential problems before they happen, doesn't always work mind you, but it has saved me quite a few times.


@ in regard to the grout holding water, i dont see it as being a problem, my main issue with grout/render inside is it can be unhygienic if your little friend decides its a great toilet spot ! liquified poo doesnt smell the best, and it will seep into the grout and the smell stays (been there done that  )


----------



## mad_at_arms (Aug 2, 2011)

vampstorso said:


> you really are a guru! with all the little thoughts you have...I know who I'm hittin up when I need DIY advice



haha


----------

